# 2012 Cruze LT w/ Manual Trans - Transmission slipping



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

The vehicle in question is: 
2012 Cruze LT w/ Manual Transmission
149,000 miles (no warranty)

Moderate to Aggressive acceleration
Used for Uber 45,000mi - 149,000mi

The last transmission oil change was at 125,000mi. I was planning to change it out at 150,000 but it looks like I'll be doing it early as it might be the culprit. If that doesn't make a difference, I'll be inquiring more on what parts to change out during a transmission drop.

While the clutch is engaged and driving normal, when the gas pedal is depressed to accelerate, the RPM's jump up as if the clutch is not engaged. This happens in 3rd, 4th, and 5th gears. 1st, 2nd, and 6th are functioning normally for now.
This just started to happen today out of the blue. 3rd, 4th, and 5th are still usable, but only with a light touch of the accelerator pedal.

I'm going to be changing the fluid now and I'll update if whether or not that helped with the issues posted above.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Sounds like a weak/worn clutch.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I second the notion of a failed/failing clutch.

The clutch is made of material similar to brake pads and it wears out with use. It's very normal for a clutch to need a replacement at 150K.


----------



## joes74challenger (Jan 9, 2017)

Generally its the clutch that goes out not the trans with a manual shift car. They’re designed to wear out to prevent damage to the trans. When you change out the clutch, look into replacing the clutch fluid as well. Apparently on the newer challengers the clutch fluid is also the brake fluid so changing it out serves a dual purpose in that application(i don’t know if it is the same with a Cruze, your manual should tell you). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

Fluid change made no difference. 

RIP Clutch 10/27/17

I have the gm manuals and the tools to change. Other than the clutch, is there any other parts that should be replaced when the transmission is out?


----------



## joes74challenger (Jan 9, 2017)

I found this with a quick Google search, http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=160825. 

I will admit I didn't fully read it, but it started out like a good how to. 

Maybe someone the else can chime in and provide helpful information. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Cruze (Sep 4, 2017)

Replace the Throw-Out Bearing, don`t know the condition of Slave Cylinder, maybe replace as well. Good Luck on the install.


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm going to be ordering parts soon.

Here's what I've got so far:
*
Clutch Disc x (1) - GM Part # 55587035 
Flywheel x (1) - GM Part # 55584381
Slave Cylinder x (1) - GM Part # 55593577
Pressure Plate x (1) - GM Part # 55565497
Flywheel Bolts x (6) - GM Part # 55559650
Pressure Plate Bolts x (6) - GM Part # 90470712
*
Anyone have a part # for the throw-out bearing? I'd prefer to stick with oem.


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

I changed out the transmission oil and drove it easy for 3-4 days. It hasn't been slipping since.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It's also been a bit colder lately, so once it heats up, it might start slipping again. 

I'd recommend going with the GMPP clutch kit and a new flywheel, don't forget the pilot bearing/adapter.


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

Upgraded to the GM Performance clutch, oil pan resealed, and front bearing seals replaced. - $1450
( I supplied the clutch kit )

The original clutch was worn down to the metal on both sides at 156,000 miles ^____^; ( See pic )


----------



## Cruze Ramirez (Oct 20, 2020)

Hey Guys, 

Jumping in here since I have a real head scratcher. Due to the covid pandemic my 6 Speed 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco Turbo sat in the driveway for about 5 months without being driven other than started and warmed up every 2 weeks or so. I had to take it out to get a smog check and now my clutch, which had been perfectly fine before it sat idle for so long, now slips pretty bad. RPMs shoot to 5-6k on every gear trying to reach speed.I've been reading forums all day and I'm getting a few hints that the clutch might be contaminated due to an internal leak... Anyways, I've tried driving it now 2-3 days and no change. Car has 95k miles and I don't abuse the clutch. Looking to see if there is anything I should check first or do before having to take it in to a shop. Any advice is welcomed. Thanks.


----------

